# Can anything be done for the back side of this Yanagiba?



## hawkoath (Jan 19, 2018)

I was wondering if anything can be done for the "flat" side of this Yanagiba? Here is the picture of it currently: 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2018)

Someone run it through a double bevel grinder?


----------



## YG420 (Jan 20, 2018)

You can carefully use a conical whetstone to fix that up.
https://www.japanwoodworker.com/pro...3197617070231a00002d,58923198617070231a000040


----------



## hawkoath (Jan 22, 2018)

probably though i doubt anyone would admit to it


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 22, 2018)

Is that an extremely broadened urasuki or actually a bevel on the edges? Hard to tell because it looks like 2) but the mostly intact kanji suggests 1)?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 22, 2018)

I think a proper burial is best


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 22, 2018)

Can someone describe what the problem here actually is? 
As in history/what happened..?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like someone went to town with a coarse or medium grit stone. I've done a few repairs to knives in this condition, some even came out good too. 

What needs to be done is re-hollowing. The back side is hollow ground on a wheel running perpendicular to the grinder by the knife being ground diagonally. This creates a shallow hollow grind from using a smaller wheel than might otherwise be required. I myself don't have a 3ft wheel in my shop so I mimic that through the use of a rubber sanding block, one that has a curved back side, mounted to a platen on my belt grinder. This works surprisingly well but it's a gamble of skill & luck to get it right without blowing it out in a nasty way. I would think that sandpaper mounted to the block and done by hand, while taking longer, might be a safer bet.


----------



## woodworkcan (Apr 12, 2018)

To correct that to have a thin edge again with sandpaper by hand would take a ridiculous amount of time. Also you have to remove a moderate quantity of metal.
To remove metal faster, I would not use coarser than 80 or 100 grit, because it might make deep scratches that are difficult to remove.
I know this, because I've tried it ;-)

If the knife might function well, then I would leave it as is. Unless it has a special significance for you.

I'm interested to try Dave's rubber block method, it happens that I have all the tools already.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

Given the blades condition, I'd send it away to be fixed, I presume you aren't going to let this happen again or whoever did it wont, you could fix it yourself pouring in hours of work and maybe getting good results and maybe getting ****** results, I'd email pics to dave and jon and see what they say they can do to repair the blade(I presume you are US based) if your international it would probably be better to find someone more local due to shipping costs.


----------

